# pros & especially CONS of the CW9 please.



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been looking at pistols for pocket carry and have sort of become interested in the CW9. I know this may not be considered a "pocket gun" but understand I don't need it for all day carry. I tried it out and it fits in my pockets fine, is light weight, thin, low print, and will protect me essentially coming and going from my car to work and back, and when out on my lunch hour. I work in "marginal" areas quite often. I've looked at the PM9 as well, but frankly, the CW9 feels way better in my hand and seems lighter as well. And the lower price doesn't hurt any either.

Anyway, I read through a few threads here on this gun and it seems generally well received. I was hoping you guys could tell me what you like-and especially what you don't like-about the CW9.

I'd like to know everything you guys can come up with, but let me get the ball rolling: 

How user friendly is it for a left-hander? It doesn't appear to have a switchable mag release, am I correct? How easy is it to take down and reassemble - I clean my guns frequently. How's the DA trigger/reset, satisfactory for defense and accuracy? The gun is DAO, correct? Is it finicky about ammo after the break-in period? Has anyone had cycling problems with hollow-point loads? Can the slide release be easily operated with the left-hand index finger, or is it changeable? How does it shoot, how's the recoil? Quick to get back on target or not so? How's the accuracy and speed at defense distances with quick double/triple/quad taps? I've looked in the manual and found nothing about being rated for +P. Is there a definitive source that says the gun is rated for +P? Anyone pocket carry this gun or have experience trying to but didn't like it for pocket carry? If so, why not? Any suggestions on pocket holsters?

Anything you guys can tell me is much appreciated. Obviously I'm especially interested in the drawbacks of this pistol ( and all guns have their drawbacks) so I can determine if they are deal breakers for me. I can probably live with the positives without too much further analysis but of course I want to know what you guys like about it as well. It looks like a swell firearm and the price is real nice too.

Ok, time to throw this pot into the Bering and let it soak!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The lady at the range let me and my wife shoot her CW9 last Sunday and it was a great light little pistol. Very accurate as we shot it at 10' and 20'. I would recommend it highly. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I'd say the only CON to a CW9 is that there are no aftermarket night sight you can install as of yet, however, it would seem the gap between the P9 and the CW9 has grown ~$50 (to almost $200) over the last couple years. The good thing is if you can get past no night sights, you have a relatively inexpensive pistol if you lose it due to evidence.

I owned a P9 a few years ago, and put about 500 rounds of dirty WWB and Remington value paks, with no hiccups out of the box. Take down can be tricky til its worn in due to its size, because youhave to hold the slide against spring tension to pull out the slide release. Accuracy is phenomenal for such a small pistol. Some say it sufffers for "4+1" syndrome in which the first hand cycled bullet will ruin your 5 shot group by about an inch.

I made the mistake of selling it to fund a new PC project.

Now that I have a CWP, I just reinvested in one for about $100 more than I paid originally however this one has night sights. ($650 shipped from Budsgunshop.com sorry if this violates a rule I will edit if it does.)

Great lil pistol, but it does have some flip due to the weight. BTW, I am a pretty big guy too, and with the use of a pocket holster to break up the outline of the gun; the P9 will disappear in my jeans pocket (so far ive tried without the holster and it was hard to spot.)


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I've only had my CW9 for a couple of months, but can really find no cons. I shot 170 rounds of mixed FMJ, Hydra-shoks, and SXTs through it the first time out without any failures. I am a relatively small guy at 5'-8"/150# and have no trouble at all with recoil/muzzle flip. The pistol is DAO, but it does not have double strike capability without racking the slide about 1/4". I was impressed with the accuracy at 7-10 yards. Plenty good enough for defensive purposes. I don't measure group size, so don't have any real numbers.

Take-down on mine was easy from the beginning. You do have to align two match marks to get the lever out, but it is not difficult if you have reasonably strong hands. The recoil spring assembly is not captive and is stout. To me, getting it back in place properly is the toughest part of getting it back together. 

Only comes with one magazine and extras are pricey from Kahr, but did order some from Bud's for $26 plus shipping.

I really like mine, but it is too big for me to pocket carry. I use the IWB Don Hume from the Kahr web site. I would buy another without hesitation.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a CW9 with over 600 rounds of various types of ammo (including JHP) through it without a single hiccup. My manual does state that it is rated for +P. I had some correspondence with Kahr regarding +P+ loads and they stated that while many people report using them without incident they only rate to +P because of liability reasons. It does snap with the +P loads but is very controllable. The biggest con is that you cannot install night sights, which could be a deal breaker for some. I personally love mine and think it is the best CCW pistol available in the $400 range (new).


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Great little gun. The lack of night sights is the only real issue, as the other guys have mentioned. I carried a K9 for a while, and was very satisfied with it.

The trigger is long but very smooth, with a long reset since it is a DAO pistol.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got an Elite 98 K40. I love this little pistol. I prefer the all steel Kahr's to the poly's. The 40 is alot to handle in a little pistol, so the 9 is probably a better option if you don't shoot it alot. The quality of all the Kahr's I've fired or handled has been great. I did have a little trouble with mine, but their customer service was awesome (mag release button/spring/screw all replaced free of charge). I'd say one draw back to the Kahr's is the cost of their magazines, but that'd be me being very picky. Their budget models are a bit 'utalitarian', but still just as functional as their Elite models, less the laser etching, night sights, and carry bevel. The carry bevel is probably worth the additional price in my opinion. I've put countless rounds thru mine, with narry a hickup with the exception of the mag release, and that was within the first 200 rounds, and long before I would consider it "carry worthy". 

Easy to break down and clean, easy to reassemble.
Hard to set down once you pick it up.

Zhur


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys. The lack of night sights is not really an issue for me since it would be primarily a day time carry gun. 

Does anyone know if the trigger is similar to the PM9? The reason I ask is my range has a PM9 rental gun, but no CW9. If they are similar at least I could get a feel for it that way-it would be the next closest thing. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The triggers should be very similar, if not identical, since the design is the same.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread so I didn't have to Wyatt. I'm considering replacing my wifes Bersa with a CW9. Everything I have heard a side from the lack of night sights has been good. Looks like its time to take a trip to the gun store.


----------



## Mosley (May 27, 2008)

Haven't shot the 9, but own a CW .40. Left handed operation isn't any more complicated then any other non ambi pistols i've shot. Slide release is a little tough but nothing that isn't easily dealt with at the range, or that adreneline won't deal with if you need to use it.

Going to be swapping the Kahr for a XD soon however myself, I will have more faith in it, and the ambi mag release, and external safety is nice for us leftys


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Wyatt,

Check Kahr arms site. The CW9 is exactly the same gun with less machining done to the stainless steel. The P9 has "Match Grade Polygonal rifling" and the CW9 has "conventional rifling". I have had my CW9 a couple of months and have shot about 250 rounds without a hitch. I really love this little gun, It is my CCW of choice. Hope this helps

Joe


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## WoodLark (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had a CW9 for about six months. I really like it. I did have some problems at first with light strikes, but I had bought it used and it was just dirty in the firing pin channel. A good cleaning and now it shoots perfectly. I pocket carry it in a FIST kydex holster and the combo works great. I am also left handed. I actually prefer the left side mag release since I find it easier to work it with a finger than with my thumb.

My CW9 is now becoming my wife's CW9 as I purchased a new (to me) P9 this week.


----------

